# Touring car, Electric or Nitro, which will have better class at Mikes



## Tol Thomas

With the openign of Mikes in Porter, I am wondering what class will end up having a growth for that track. Nitro Touring or Electric Touring?


----------



## celticpride311

Nitro, deffinately. On a track of that size the larger car reins supreme. I would love to see electric make it big again, but I just dont see it happening.


----------



## Gary

*LOL at Josh.*

Listen closely to Josh Tol. The guy is an expert. BawAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!~ 

I dont know if you follow the THRC much, but alot of the offroad crowd are getting TCs and its all nitro.


----------



## KevinLRC

Tol knows all that we are guessing. I have told him that I know nitro will be the biggest class (which nobody actually really knows for sure) and he is pretty sure it will be too. You never know how many of the old electric crowd is gonna be racing at Mikes and I think Tol is just wanting to get some feedback from different people as to what they think will be biggest.


----------



## KevinLRC

Biff, I've also heard quite a bit of talk about 1/8th onroad as well.


----------



## celticpride311

Gary said:


> Listen closely to Josh Tol. The guy is an expert. BawAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!~
> 
> I dont know if you follow the THRC much, but alot of the offroad crowd are getting TCs and its all nitro.


Some ppl just dont like hearing the truth from a kid.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol-
i already said me and jim are gonna get 1/8 scale nitro. Hope ya can get one. To me, it really doesnt matter what ya race. As long as we all have some fun.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I just can't see spending the money on an on-road 1/8. I bet it would be bada$$ to drive and all, but a motor to be competative will cost a fortune once everyone learn to drive these things fast since they get so much traction. If I get into it, it will be touring, just still deciding on nitro or electric. Electric since I wont depend on someone to help tune and then fuel, but if nitro becomes what everyone gets, it will end up being what I get.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

we talked about that last night and i totally understand where you are coming from. I never thought i would have said it or say it now, but i love racing nitro! Its awesome. 

BTW........i have ur glowplugs tol........he only had 3


----------



## Tol Thomas

Heck 3 will last me close to a year, I usually only keep 2 spares. Nitro is cool and all with all the HP you get to put down to the ground and all, but I just have always liked electric first. But hey, if you wanna keep running, change is always welcome to keep me in it.


----------



## celticpride311

wow. Two things I never thought I would see ronnie race all in one month, lol

-NITRO
-ONROAD (big one).


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i just wanna race with all my buds. I love electric but it is dead now. So i figured if ya cant beat em' join em'.......lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah, I never thought I would actually run a nitro TC but what really got me wanting one was actually watching one go around the track. I might miss the jumps from offroad but it looks like it would be a lot of fun. 

I'm with Tol, 1/8th onroad will be EXPENSIVE, especially when everybody starts getting fast enough to be competitive with each other. I don't know if any of you guys have heard of those cars being called the F1 of r/c but I know it's not just because of their performance.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i have been looking into touring car now after i started looking at the cost


----------



## Tol Thomas

Kevin, when people start getting faster and faster, that is why high end motor(WC editions) tend to cost $700+. Atleast the touring cars use a .12, and even the $230 Sirio is as fast as the $360 Rody V12.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey folks*

Yes, onroad does excite you at the beginning. BUT, Once an OFFROADER , ALWAYS an OFFROADER. Trust me, I know, BEEN there DONE that. One cann't race from 1987 till now and not tried it.

OH and Ronnie, Electric ain't dead!


----------



## Gary

For once, I dissagree with Biggy.  It depends on the track surface for me. I like high traction tracks and really dont do well on slick tracks. If the offroad track has high bite like PR did, yea. I would prefere offroad. I have this condition called "Too much Leever"! lol I dont see myself going back to offroad any time soon.

Electric TC would be alot simpler than nitro. I would prefer electric I think. With foams.


----------



## Tol Thomas

After visiting the track at Mikes today and seeing the crowd that was there nitro anf electric, I now know I will bet getting a nitro. The electric guys there just didn't look like it would be much comp where I know the nitro guys there today would be plenty fast enough for me to have to work to get up to their speeds.


----------



## Gary

Who was there?


----------



## Tol Thomas

A few of the old Reflex electric on-road guys, but they all had nitro cars now. Ron was there, not Ron Taylor either, the other one. That guy from M&M, not sure of his name. They had 3 1/12, 2 electric touring, about 8 nitro touring(I think), and like 8 1/18 or so. Man those things were fast.


----------



## Gary

Ron Howard? 

Nitro sedan huh? Guess I better start saving some money. 

I like the Mugen.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Yea that was it Ron Howard. I think me and Kevin are going to lean towards getting the Kyosho V-one-RRR, since Mugen will be releasing the MTX-4 very soon and from past history, the price will more than likely be around $400 for it(a little more than we want to spend). We first looked at the HPI R40 but it is almost 2 years old and many reports on it that I read on various forums makes us feel it will end up costing to get the hop ups that will help it. Don't get me wrong the Mugen is my second choice, just not our first choice at the moment.


----------



## Gary

*Rons cool!*

Joor likes the Kyosho too. For some reason I dont like it. I dunno if its the looks of if its or because everything that is heavy is packed into the left side. Of course I asume that the car is balanced and its just the asthetics that bothers me. I just cant put my finger on why I dont like it.

The rumor is that the MTX-4 should be released around the October/ November time frame and that sits well for me since Im not going outside again untill this weather cools down. LOL Plus it gives me 3-4 months to see what yall are doing, whats happening, and some time to stash some cash. Oh yea dude! What motor are you planning on running?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will be running the Sirio Evo3 .12 3 port, I love my Evo 2 in my truck, and since I run for Trinity, I will be running this motor(best motor they sell for nitro, and is better than the one that was used to win the worlds this year in touring car ).


----------



## Gary

*Yea,*

I figgered that! 

Trinity has been good to me over the years and in electric, thats all Ill run is Trinity motors. Might do the same. :ac550:


----------



## Gary

*Too bad*

There arnt more 12th scalers racing. This is one sweet car.

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1304


----------



## Bigmax

*Heh Heh.*

Gary, read my lips. OFFROAD! There is an onroad following. Hence Performance/Relflex, Lunatic, Isaacs Hobbie Center. Guess what. They are all no longer.

Offroad, tracks close but another opens. History is proof.

I'm not trying to take the onroaders away from onroad. Just stating the facts.


----------



## Gary

*Biggy.*



Bigmax said:


> Gary, read my lips. OFFROAD! There is an onroad following. Hence Performance/Relflex, Lunatic, Isaacs Hobbie Center. Guess what. They are all no longer.
> 
> Offroad, tracks close but another opens. History is proof.
> 
> I'm not trying to take the onroaders away from onroad. Just stating the facts.


Untill I get my own track up and running, I dont have much of a choice if I want to race. All offroad tracks race on Saturdays. Besides an occasional Mini race on Sundays, Mikes is my only option. The THRC will not budge on their scheduling this year, or next year. There will be no Sunday racing.

I slipped didnt I? :redface: In about 2 years, both of my 401k loans will be paid off. At my age, I want to do one of two things I have allways wanted to do. Quit my job of 21 years and move down to the coast, or, keep my job and start a small part time track/shop. Nothing I plan to make a profit from, just something that might break even. Most likely on my own property.


----------



## celticpride311

Im getting a 1/12 scale once I get outta basic. Connecticut is huge in carpet onroad


----------



## zxeric

Go electric for sure! There was a a few of us that were'nt able to make it this weekend........But we'll grow again like we did at Lunatic !!! (we out numbered gas guys towards the end) I can bring my now retired XXX-Sg+ so you can throw your gear in it and give it a go this saturday. I have more than enough spares so dont worry about breaking!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

I am leaning towards nitro touring car......its gonn abe about a month but i cant wait... I just wanna RACE and have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ronnie norris


----------



## madf1man

Bigmax said:


> Gary, read my lips. OFFROAD! There is an onroad following. Hence Performance/Relflex, Lunatic, Isaacs Hobbie Center. Guess what. They are all no longer.
> 
> Offroad, tracks close but another opens. History is proof.
> 
> I'm not trying to take the onroaders away from onroad. Just stating the facts.


i think thats cause its pretty easy to build an offroad track and have people who wanna go thrash at it.Kinda like playing in the park with a few guys when we were kids. Onroad is more difficult to build the track proper and give it that feel that makes it cool. Hopefully Mike,s has this taken care of. As far as the least expensive class to run onroad depends on how good a driver you are first and then what you might call expensive.I,d say its all pretty expensive to just go play around.In the long run I think electric is less expensive but intially it cost more to set up.Electric cars need less costly matinence and repairs are easier to work on and can be just about as fast as a nitro car and sometimes faster and above all you ain,t gotta run foams. Foams are a pain,expensive,usually don,t last a race and you gotta true em all the time.


----------



## KevinLRC

You can list all the pros and cons all day long and it still won't change the fact that Houston is predominantly nitro and will be that way for many years to come.


----------



## madf1man

No doubt about that.Maybe a highend indoor track would change that!!


----------



## zxeric

But in TC it was about split out at Lunatic. You guys are making it sound like on road is a new thing............ I raced out at Lunatic for about a year and a half and there was hardly any new racers...........The only major fluxuation(sp?) was in electric towards the end of Lunatics stay. 1/12th scale even started a minor comeback...... So I dont see why electric cant be as big as nitro out at mikes. I know in off-road its a different story,but in on road electric was and can be just as popular as nitro.....


----------



## Tol Thomas

The main reason for me not getting electric touring is the fact that I will only want to run MOD, and to run mod I will need to run a 10 turn or lower motor(which I would prolly get a 7 turn because the size of the track) which turns into a one or two runs, remove and cut the com event. I am not in anyway going to run STOCK ELECTRIC touring car.


----------



## Tol Thomas

zxeric said:


> But in TC it was about split out at Lunatic. You guys are making it sound like on road is a new thing............ I raced out at Lunatic for about a year and a half and there was hardly any new racers...........The only major fluxuation(sp?) was in electric towards the end of Lunatics stay. 1/12th scale even started a minor comeback...... So I dont see why electric cant be as big as nitro out at mikes. I know in off-road its a different story,but in on road electric was and can be just as popular as nitro.....


I had an electric touring car at one time, raced it about a dozen times at Reflex, only things that kept me from ever staying with it was the fact that I had to drive over an hour to run it and then it was mostly only people running STOCK.


----------



## KevinLRC

For one thing Mikes track is bigger than what Lunatic was, it looks like they had nitro cars in mind when they started building the track. Another thing you aren't realizing is there are a lot of "new" onroad racers getting interested in this like me, Ronnie, Tol, Jim Sheffield and THRC nitro offroad guys that won't even think about an electric car. Not to mention some of your old school electric guys like Ron Howard running nitro now. Another thing about electric is that most people run stock and I don't know about you but I think stock is boring period, especially in sedans. If you are running mod with that 7x1 how many runs can you go without cutting the comm? 2 runs if you're lucky, maybe 3 or 4 with a Revolution motor.


----------



## KevinLRC

Didn't mean to say pretty much what Tol said but I didn't see his post til after I posted. lol


----------



## zxeric

19t is a pretty popular class and is what we ran at lunatic. And for mod I plan on getting the LRP sphere/neo(reedy) combo . But it seems like im fighting a win less battle here anyways. Good luck with the nitro car guys! I'll still be running electric and plan on getting another 1/12th scale soon too!


----------



## celticpride311

Knock 12 turns off that 19 turn and you got yourself a class, lmao


----------



## zxeric

celticpride311 said:


> Knock 12 turns off that 19 turn and you got yourself a class, lmao


How is that?? I know last year at the roar race the difference between 19t an mod wasnt all the big......... I dont even think they had anymore laps..... And 2-3 of the guys in mod were sponsered........


----------



## celticpride311

what roar race? The difference between a 19t spec motor and a 7x1 mod motor is ENOURMOUS. And on a large track like mikes its even more evidant


----------



## KevinLRC

The difference between 19t and mod is about the same as 19t and stock. I saw that comparison in lap times.


----------



## zxeric

Region 9 electric on road race held in San Antonio Tx at hobbytown. But again whatever! You guys have fun with your nitro cars! The more people that show up out there the longer the track will stay open.


----------



## celticpride311

haha. Im here wandering how many laps you would have to go around mikes for it to be one mile. lol 

Some one break out the measuring tape


----------



## celticpride311

"And Josh has a mile lead on Kevin" hahaha


----------



## madf1man

Has anyone heard of brushless???? 19turn 12turn 7 turn.Cutting a comm every other run???? I,ve got 2 brushless systems and they are great.The extra money you spend up front is minimal compared to all the lathes,comms and time spent. Who wants to start a brushless class its the future of electric I,m pretty sure.


----------



## celticpride311

Your right about it being the future of eletric. Im just waiting for the reedy/LRP motor to come out. ROAR will have tech for brushless systems and LRP and Novak are the only ones that really fit the box. Once the Reedy/LRP motor comes out Ernie provetti is gunna be ******. lol


----------



## zxeric

madf1man said:


> Has anyone heard of brushless???? 19turn 12turn 7 turn.Cutting a comm every other run???? I,ve got 2 brushless systems and they are great.The extra money you spend up front is minimal compared to all the lathes,comms and time spent. Who wants to start a brushless class its the future of electric I,m pretty sure.


Im pretty sure most of these guys are deadset on running nitro so im sure there will be something bad about running brushless.


----------



## celticpride311

zxeric said:


> Im pretty sure most of these guys are deadset on running nitro so im sure there will be something bad about running brushless.


Thats the spirit Eric! We are all whiners


----------



## KevinLRC

I'm not totally deadset on anything. If electric turns out to be the bigger more competitive class, that will be the one that I run. I know it won't be though, so therefore I plan on a nitro car. I'm tired of racing a class where I'm racing the same 5 or 6 people everytime and only one other guy is actual competition.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I have nothign against brushless, just do not feel like spending $300 on a motor and speed controller to just have a 7 turn out run it. Was done at the Reedy race and until a brushless can run against a 7 turn without thermal shut down, to me it is not an option. But yes once the brushless is able to keep up with brushed, that will be the only way to go in almost any electric class. 

what was the size of the track in San Antonio where the on-road regionals was held? Was it 140X70 with 12 foot lanes, because that is roughly the size of Mikes and for electric it would be full wood everywhere on that track which means mod and 19 turn would have a prolific distance apart. I just do not feel like running anything other than mod, the rest would feel extremely slow.

I might end up getting an electric too, but right now I am leaning heavily on only getting nitro.


----------



## zxeric

celticpride311 said:


> Thats the spirit Eric! We are all whiners


Nope, just you!


----------



## zxeric

KevinLRC said:


> I'm not totally deadset on anything. If electric turns out to be the bigger more competitive class, that will be the one that I run. I know it won't be though, so therefore I plan on a nitro car. I'm tired of racing a class where I'm racing the same 5 or 6 people everytime and only one other guy is actual competition.


And not to sounds like a ***** or anything but if you guys did get electric cars then that would be the bigger class...........But by getting nitro your adding to that class. So it can work either way.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Yea 2 people will drastically increase the class from 8 to 10, WOW. The thing that keeps us from egtting it is yall have already shown that yall do not want to run MOD, yall would rather run 19 turn, which is not an option for me.


----------



## zxeric

I give up !


----------



## Tol Thomas

You never answered what the track size was either in San Antonio for the regionals.


----------



## little*oak

I'll come out on Saturday to race in electric class.

Don't forget you guys, it's just a hobby. Keep calm..... Run whatever class you like, it's just nice to have a well run and decent on-road track in Houston.

--------------------
I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread, but when I looked closely it said 'Thick Cut'


----------



## zxeric

Tol Thomas said:


> You never answered what the track size was either in San Antonio for the regionals.


I cant remember. it wasnt as big a mikes for sure. But what does it really matter anyways?

And im still trying to figure out why you even asked the question(electric/nitro) if you dont want to run anything but mod but dont want to cut comms every other run anyways........ And the only reason I mentioned 19t was because its not as slow as stock and not has hard on motors as mod........And yeah, on a big wide open track they wont be as close together in performace as each other. So as you said before,its not an option for you. And that cool with me. Whatever you get and run is fine with me. I was just trying to offer an opinion from someone who DOES run electric touring...............


----------



## madf1man

Yea Eric sounds like he,s freakin out but thats just the way he talks on the net.Like ittybitytinyoak said its just for fun.Ck out who,s runnin what and go fer it.Its about what you enjoy and nothiong more.Opinions are a dime a dozen and everyone has one.It ain,t about who,s is better.I personally think ya,ll are all nuts for doing outside what you could be doing inside for an 1/8 of the cost and effort but I might be a little biased on that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Later on dudes and dudets


----------



## Tol Thomas

zxeric said:


> And im still trying to figure out why you even asked the question(electric/nitro) if you dont want to run anything but mod but dont want to cut comms every other run anyways........ And the only reason I mentioned 19t was because its not as slow as stock and not has hard on motors as mod........And yeah, on a big wide open track they wont be as close together in performace as each other. So as you said before,its not an option for you. And that cool with me. Whatever you get and run is fine with me. I was just trying to offer an opinion from someone who DOES run electric touring...............


If the contengency was 10 or more all running 7 or 8 turns and I felt it was going to be a very competative class, I would get electric. But from what it sounds like there are very few who have electric and are willing to run those turn motors. And when I first asked this I was first looking into it. Since then more and more of my friends are talking f going nitro, so it fell up on what my friends are going to run that, so I know it will be competative.

And sorry for not being more clear, but you mentioned having to true tires so much, so I listed the con for electric. Nothing more, I do not mind cutting motors or truing tires so that does not affect me.


----------



## zxeric

Its all good ! I just hope they get as many people as possible running each different class so theres something for everybody.


----------



## KevinLRC

That's something I hope to see as well. I hope it takes off and there are a lot of different classes running.


----------



## mongo88

Man, you guys sure do b**** & moan alot. just shut up and go race!!!


----------



## zxeric

Im personally looking foward to the 12th scale ! Oval or road course.


----------



## celticpride311

every class is gunna be filling up. The other day, one of the dudes in the hobby shop said that in the past 2 weeks they have sold over 10 1/12 scalers. Its gunna be a VERY popular track.


----------



## celticpride311

The only problem I see is things going slow cuz there are so many entrys. Give it a few months and it will happen. Mikes is gunna have an extreemly crowded winter season.


----------



## Gary

Im not particular on which class I run. Just one more reason Im holding up untill cooler weather. See what transpires and run what my buds run. In the mean time, and even after, I aggree with Trey and I will run the Minis. Thats the best onroad practice you can get.  My first choice would be the Carpet Knife. But it would be crazy without a smaller layout. 12th is cost effective and very quick. Being that your only running a 4 cell, motors last forever. A 10x2 Trinity would be my pick.

However, Im gonna race what Tol and Kevin race. I just like running with those guys and even though they beat me in offroad, I think I might be able to surprise them in onroad.  My only complaint with nitro is having to have a pit man.

Im still leaning towards the Mugen but I think Ill go with the MTX-3 Prospec. Allthough its expensive, all the bugs have been worked out and it comes with all the bling. The MTX-4 may have some kinks in it being a new car and parts might be hard to find for awhile. Plus by the time I upgrade with Ti and everything, its gets expensive.


----------



## KevinLRC

The guys at the nats had the MTX-4 and went with the MTX-3 from what I've read. There are bugs in the car and I'm sure they are being worked out. 

1/12th would be cool but I would want to run that class on a smaller, tighter layout. I was actually planning on getting into 1/12th when this track opened until I actually saw the track. I had no idea it was going to be this big.


----------



## Gary

Maybe the price will come down when they release the 4. Besides, we all cant have the same car. What fun would that be?


----------



## Tol Thomas

ZXERIC, what turn motor do you guys run in mod touring? Hoiw often do you all get together to race them, and how often will you guys be running them at mikes?


----------



## KevinLRC

Well Biff, I think at first it would be good for a lot of us to run the same car so we can all get info off of each other for setups. I know I will have trouble with the different adjustments at first.


----------



## Gary

*Kev.*



KevinLRC said:


> Well Biff, I think at first it would be good for a lot of us to run the same car so we can all get info off of each other for setups. I know I will have trouble with the different adjustments at first.


Setting up sedans is actually pretty easy once you get the basics down like shock oil weight, springs, stuff like that. Whats cool about onroad is, you can steal allmost anyones set up because most tracks are the same unlike offroad. Tires are 90% of the set up.

Heres a good thread for the Kyosho.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=50765


----------



## KevinLRC

Already been reading it dude. There are other factors to the nitro cars that I don't know a lot about. Gear diffs, spools, one ways, overdrive, foam tires.


----------



## Gary

New to me too. I miss Jorge.


----------



## celticpride311

Didnt jorge say he was getting a mini z? That would be awsome if he actually did.


----------



## zxeric

Tol Thomas said:


> ZXERIC, what turn motor do you guys run in mod touring? Hoiw often do you all get together to race them, and how often will you guys be running them at mikes?


Well we only ran the first weekend they opened so far and we all just ran our 19t because that was all that most people had. But this weekend we're going to try 12t's. I did try one of the heats with a 10t and I was barely able to make run time so I just took it out. But this weekend Im going to try it again. And more than likely we'll be out there every weekend. Lastnight I helped get a friends car RTR so thats one more electric guy to add to the list!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

nitro touring car on the way! 

tol- ur turn..........hehehe


----------



## zxeric

I didnt want to sound like I dont like nitro. I would totally get one but after watching who knows how many races where ten cars start and 2 finish because of some kind of mechanical failure doesnt sound like fun to me........ I would rather start with 5 cars and finish with 5 cars anyday! And most of the guys that arent finishing are people who have been doing it for awhile so its not totally user error .........Just seems like the nature of nitro cars... And the racers/pit guys always running around in some kind of frantic frenzy looks like it takes the fun out of it. I like the laid back nature of electric racing and just wish more people would get into it in Houston.


----------



## madf1man

Ahhh yes,I remember that.


----------



## Tol Thomas

ZXERIC, come a couple weeks from now, I will have an electric, Don't worry Ronnie or Kevin I am still going to get a nitro but till I can afford to get it I am going to get this electric out of a trade. Also you guys allowing foams or mandate that electrics run rubber?


----------



## zxeric

I think its whatever you want. I run on rubber because of the price(im cheap!!) and how much longer they last. But theres a couple people that run foams that I know of.

What car are you getting?


----------



## madf1man

Probably need to ck with Matthew at Mikes on the tire rules if he,s gonna have them at all.Foams on an electric scrub to much speed off in the corners.Rubbers work fine


----------



## Tol Thomas

I am getting a XXX-S G+. The reason I ask about the tires is foams will always be faster than rubber due to the increased amount of traction they give.


----------



## zxeric

Good choice on the car ! To run foams on that bad boy you'll need some AE tc3/4 hex's. And as far as a starting set-up I would run the stock set-up with a one-way. Mine felt really good out there the grand opening weekend.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Thanks for the advise but I am not a rookie when it comes to these cars, I owned one before. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## zxeric

well good luck with the car.


----------



## Jason G

i think i may be able to aford the electric touring as well. I would like to get a nitro but it is still way to much money for me to drop right now


----------



## Gary

That would be nice to see Jason getting back in. Great thread Tol. Looks like were on the rebound. 

Im confused about tires though. I thought foams would be cheaper than rubber. 4 1/2 years ago I was paying $40 for a set. I would use one set for racing and when they got about 12 runs on them they would become my practice tires. And foams in sedan wasnt legal. 12th scale wasnt a problem since I had a partial sponsorship with Trinity and TRC.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL, I forgot everybody doesn't know everybody. Eric, Tol can drive a little. He can wrench a little too. This is shaping up to be fun. I might have to come watch some of this.


----------



## Gary

*Tol can drive?*

News to me!:slimer:

Yea he's aight! Il never forget the jump contest at the BRCC2. I bet he still has that trophy. I forget the distance, but it was SiCk!


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary said:


> News to me!:slimer:
> 
> Yea he's aight! Il never forget the jump contest at the BRCC2. I bet he still has that trophy. I forget the distance, but it was SiCk!


Yep sure do, 10 cells in a XXXT in a 15X3, it flew 34' 7" with a 30 foot run up, not to mention it landed on its wheels and drove off. :bounce: :fireworks


----------



## Gary

That was one heck of a weekend. Ill never forget it. We know what to do and how to do it. We WILL do things like that again.


----------



## zxeric

cjtamu said:


> LOL, I forgot everybody doesn't know everybody. Eric, Tol can drive a little. He can wrench a little too. This is shaping up to be fun. I might have to come watch some of this.


I never said he could or couldnt drive..........I do know that I've been running that particular car for alittle less than a year on more than one track and have found things that do and dont work. So I was just offering alittle input.


----------



## Gary

Back to tires now that I hijacked the thread.  

Whats working at Mikes?


----------



## zxeric

for rubber cs-27s up until around noon and then 32's after that


----------



## Tol Thomas

Round black type that are mounted on white or yellow rims.


----------



## Gary

*Smartarse!*



Tol Thomas said:


> Round black type that are mounted on white or yellow rims.


Thats allright. Im getting some really good practice running the Mini Zs. Ill be so "Strapped" theyll name a tape after me!

Thanks Eric. Whats the cost now days?


----------



## Tol Thomas

Thanks Gary for the compliment, cause I hate being a dumb arse. LOL  

I know I wont have my car until the 6th, so it will prolly be the following weekend or the weekend after that, that I will be out there to race, I may go out during the week to find me a set-up to my driving. I will prolly be running rubber since most people run rubber on pavement and foams only on carpet for electric touring.


----------



## Gary

Josh just showed up and he brought his AE L3. Sweet! Man I hope 12th picks up. I want a 12er too.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

http://commerce2.i2net.com/able55stores/stores/9/V-ONE-RRR-World-Champion-Edition-P721C104.aspx......

i just ordered this and cant wait....all i need is motor and servos which i will get next week


----------



## KevinLRC

Tire truer is also a really good thing to have Ronnie. It allows you to keep running tires after they get coned, instead of throwing them away because they don't work you can true them flat again. There's also other benefits to them as well to help further fine tune the tires for different track conditions and depending on if you have overdrive you can true different diameter sizes between front and rear tires.


----------



## Gary

WTG Ronnie. Its a sweet car and I've heard alot of great things about it.

Kevin. You think any of us are good enough to calculate "Roll Out"? I would hate to get that anal.


----------



## KevinLRC

There's actually a website that has a rollout calculator on it. You just type in all the info and it tells you what it is.


----------



## Gary

Yea but I wouldnt know what to do with the results. lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

It is basic math, plug in and hit the equals button on your calculator.  
I love going for my math major.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, you calculate roll out, to ensure that the motor stays within the same revs by gear change to the different heigth of tire. once you get use to it, you know once your tire gets down to a certain size, you go to a second set of gears or go to a newer set of tires.


----------



## Gary

Being a simple guy on a budget, think what Ill do is use a truer to true up the tires front to rear for diameter and for coning. Being a 4 wheeler its important that the front and rear rollout, or diameter is the same right? As far as gearing, Ill use the old fashioned listen to the rpm thing I guess. Or Ill ask you Tol. LOL. My math skills are barely at college level and my geometry never was that good. Lemme guess. Py is 3.16?


----------



## madf1man

Most of the manufactors have the roll outs charts on their web site.I got mine from the serpent for the 710 and Mugen for the MRx 3.Its much simpler that way than crunchin number for us mathmaticaly challenged folks


----------



## KevinLRC

No Gary, front and rear can be different sizes as far as the overdrive and personal preference on handling characteristics.


----------



## Gary

*Kev.*



KevinLRC said:


> No Gary, front and rear can be different sizes as far as the overdrive and personal preference on handling characteristics.


Wouldnt that tear up the center diff? You cant run different diameter tires on a 4x4 full size offroader That would mangle some very expensive stuff.


----------



## Gary

*Trey.*



madf1man said:


> Most of the manufactors have the roll outs charts on their web site.I got mine from the serpent for the 710 and Mugen for the MRx 3.Its much simpler that way than crunchin number for us mathmaticaly challenged folks


Old school like me.  Im just thinking outloud. Is it neccessary for us? Not that Im against it but I never have before. Didnt need to.


----------



## KevinLRC

I don't know anything about it Biff, I just read on a thread on a certain car that one of the guys said he thought the car handled better with 1 mm bigger tires in the rear. Another guy then said he liked his like that too.


----------



## Gary

I guess if its only 1 mm it shouldnt be too hard on the diff. I dont know either. Yanno whats cool though? Is learning new stuff and running a new class. To be honest, I got bored to DEATH with offroad since I did it so long. I dont know if yall feel the same way as I do, but this is exciting, just like learning the Mini Zs for me. Something new, something different, new friends, thats what its about.


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah, offroad got me wanting to do a whole lot of different classes at different times. I think it just got old to me too. This is new and whole lot of new things to learn. I think this will keep me interested for another number of years.


----------



## Gary

Yup!  New competetion and new challenges make one a better racer too!

More well "Rounded"


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah but I'm sure after a couple of years at this my offroad won't be so great.


----------



## Gary

*Yea.*



KevinLRC said:


> Yeah but I'm sure after a couple of years at this my offroad won't be so great.


Yea, we know. Were not stupid! :dance:


----------



## KevinLRC

Still be a lot better than yours. lol


----------



## Gary

Most likely.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, roll out consists of gearing of the front and rear as well. The RRR comes stock with over drive in the front(diff turn faster), so you would calculate roll out for that gearing and cut the tire to equal the roll out calculated to the rear so the front and rear drive equally without over or underdrive. But a little over drive helps add on power steering.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Yeah, offroad got me wanting to do a whole lot of different classes at different times. I think it just got old to me too. This is new and whole lot of new things to learn. I think this will keep me interested for another number of years.



i agree kevin.........thats why i bought an 1/8 scale offroad, a new challenge. I love it!!!!!!! that also why i bouight an onroad car. i cant wait. gonna be a few weeks before i get motor and servos and such, but its still gonna be worth it. I always love a challenge


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah I wouldn't mind 1/8th offroad but its just too expensive.


----------



## David Early

Kevin,
I agree the initial out lay for 1/8th Offroad is substantial, but after that it really is rather inexpensive. Just make sure you get a rather inexpensive motor to begin with, until you learn the tuning issues, then you can invest in a more expensive (powerfull) motor. Just ask Ronnie how much he has spent since he bought his car.


----------



## cjtamu

Hey Biff, Tol hasn't told you the really fun part about rollout and overdrive yet. If you're going to do it right you also need to run your tires and then measure the tire wear. Then you need to find the right shore rating F&R for the track so your tires wear evenly and you keep the same ratio F&R. Hee hee hee. I told Trey last night, I do enough math at work, I don't want to do it on the weekends. That's why I'm going to buy an old skool electric TC and putt rubber tires on it and just come get in everybody's way. Be just like offroad, LOL.


----------



## PD2

I got to thinking.........if things catch on I wonder if Mike's would like to start a T-Spec class? Thing is, it is very similar to Mini-Z. All cars are spec TC electric cars and can be bought, with everything except ESC and radio gear for $150 new. Then just run 19T specs in them as a class. Would be a VERY inexpensive class and all the rollout and overdrive and math garbage goes right out the door. If that happens I wouldn't mind doing it then. It's like 1/10 Electric TC for mini-z prices! I think that would grow things in the on-road arena too. Cause then people would go for the big dollar, competition gear and start having the headaches of math. LOL!!

Just a thought!
PD2


----------



## KevinLRC

I still don't think it will be that bad once you get used to it.

David, that was the whole problem. Start up cost for 1/8th is what keeps me out of it.


----------



## KevinLRC

Also another thing I don't like about 1/8th is if you do want to buy one of the cheaper cars you have to buy a bunch of stuff just to get the car to work right. Unless you want to pay $700 for a car kit you're gonna be buying a car and then adding another $100-$200 worth of stuff to it to make it run without breaking or be competitive. I've noticed this seems to be true with just about everything except for electric offroad, it just seems to be worst with 1/8th.


----------



## Jason G

Thats is what keeps me from getting into nitro period. I would like to but i just can seem to bring myself to pay that much yet. Hopefully I can win the lottery and I will buy everyone here an 1/8th scale!


----------



## PD2

That T-Spec comes with a body, battery pack, pinion, aluminum drive shaft, full ball bearings, oil filled-threaded shocks, front and rear ball diffs, pillow-ball suspension that has all the adjustables, aluminum motor heat sink, 21T spec motor, and unpainted body with wing. Tower has them for $119!! You slap an ESC and your radio gear and you are not even breaking $200 to run on-road! To me that would be an awesome class to get started in. Mike's ought to think about it!


PD2


----------



## cjtamu

IMO, nitro isn't any more expensive than electric, especially in 1/10. Fuel and tire costs (at some tracks) in 1/8 gets expensive, but the tires aren't any more expensive than good foams for on-road. My NR in my gas truck was about $200, so just a little more than a good speedo. Fuel costs are about the same as buying good 6 cell packs. I just don't think there's much difference.


----------



## Tol Thomas

1/8 scale onroad

mid line top end car = $700
mid to top end motor = $400
10 complete sets of tires = $400 unsure of wear speed
8 gallons of fuel = $200 to equal same run time as electric and nitro 1/10
2 servos = $150
TOTAL = $1850 approx 
single season total = $1000 omitted car and servos

1/10 scale onroad

Nitro
mid line top end car = $400
average mtoor = $200
10 complete sets of tires for seasons racing = $400 
4 gallons of fuel = $100 running average time of about 20 hours of racing
2 servos = $150
TOTAL = $1250 approx 
single season total = $700 omitted car and servos

Electric
Mid line top end car = $350
average motor(1 stock and 2 mod for a season) = $150
6 complete sets of tires for season = $240
brushes for season = $50 for mod and stock combined
4 batteries for season = $200 (2 new ever 6 months)
1 servo = $75
1 speed controller = $125
TOTAL = $1200 approx
single season total = $700 omitted car and servo


I omitted tire truer for that is about same cost as a motor lathe, along with body, receiver, and radio

This is based only on braud references. and only racing maximum of twice a month. and only going with the bare necessities for the electric class, and hopeing that a motor will last 6 months before needing replacement. And battery cost being around $50 for a pack. Also unsure of wear of tires, just guessing on life spands comeparable to each other.


----------



## KevinLRC

Gas truck is about the same as mod buggy in expense. I just wish I could run a $75 CV in a nitro sedan and be competitive. lol


----------



## Gary

Roll out, tinkering, all that stuff doesnt bother me. I usualy take good care of my cars anyway. When I ran 12th scale I would spend alot of time just balancing the car left to right.


----------



## celticpride311

Well today. The 1/12 scale guys just got a real fast guy. Jacob is about to start racing 1/12 scale up at mikes. Now for those of you who dont know this kid soon will when there getting lapped, lol. I think that with some help that could be a hot class to race in. I mean there is already a few ppl racing them at mikes.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i bet Matt Payne will be the guy to beat in every on-road class at mikes. He is fast as hell in whatever he races


----------



## celticpride311

Not if Cristian Tabush starts racing up there, lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

yet names mean nothing to me, until you show you will dominate, no one is dominating anything but the net race.


----------



## Gary

Im with Tol. I aint skeered of any of em.

Heres a cad drawing of the soon to be released MTX-4


----------



## KevinLRC

I hope Matt starts racing again, that'd be cool.

I agree with Tol, and I have a feeling after awhile it'll be the same ol' guys winning the races.


----------



## zxeric

KevinLRC said:


> I hope Matt starts racing again, that'd be cool.
> 
> I agree with Tol, and I have a feeling after awhile it'll be the same ol' guys winning the races.


Same ol' guys as in who?


----------



## Gary

*Eric.*



zxeric said:


> Same ol' guys as in who?


Thats what Im wondering. How do these offroaders know who is fast in onroad? I think they assume that becuase they were fast in offroad, that will will be fast in onroad. You know what Im afraid of? They will quit when winning in another class is harder..................


----------



## zxeric

*Gary*

You know the CRC 3.1 is about $80 cheaper than the 3.2 ! I should have one of those buy the end of next month !!


----------



## Gary

Got pics and specs?


----------



## zxeric

Its pretty much the 3.2 without all the red aluminum. For $149 you cant beat it.

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1301


----------



## Gary

If thats the only difference, Im in.


----------



## PD2

What makes the CRC better than the AE or vice versa? To me, they appear to all be 1/12 pan type cars, right? Any major difference or setup to be an advantage of one or the other?

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, we are not syaing that we will soon be at the front, just saying that once we get use to driving the different class, we might be the ones up front, maybe not but only time and racing will tell. I doubt we will give up, it is a new type of racing and I am looking forward to getting good at it, just requires the learnign curve.


----------



## zxeric

PD2 said:


> What makes the CRC better than the AE or vice versa? To me, they appear to all be 1/12 pan type cars, right? Any major difference or setup to be an advantage of one or the other?
> 
> PD2


Well the carpet knife 3.1 and 3.2 have tweak springs instead of a T-plate and tweak screws which is supposed to hold its tweak better in the event of a crash. And a 1/12th scale that is out of tweak is not fun to drive.......... But pretty much most of the 1/12th scale cars use alot of AE parts. Most front ends are AE except maybe the CEFX and Trinity cars.


----------



## PD2

zxeric said:


> Well the carpet knife 3.1 and 3.2 have tweak springs instead of a T-plate and tweak screws which is supposed to hold its tweak better in the event of a crash. And a 1/12th scale that is out of tweak is not fun to drive.......... But pretty much most of the 1/12th scale cars use alot of AE parts. Most front ends are AE except maybe the CEFX and Trinity cars.


AH! So the CRC T-Fource has the T-plate which does not hold its tweak that well - gotcha! So then is the AE RC12L4 a T-plate or tweak spring setup? How do you know the difference? Sorry for the ignorance but, to me, all 1/12 scale look alike right now.

Thanks for the education!
PD2


----------



## Gary

*Tol*



Tol Thomas said:


> Gary, we are not syaing that we will soon be at the front, just saying that once we get use to driving the different class, we might be the ones up front, maybe not but only time and racing will tell. I doubt we will give up, it is a new type of racing and I am looking forward to getting good at it, just requires the learnign curve.


You know Im just kidding around. Its weird though. Im alot better at onroad than offroad. If history is any kind of indicator, Ill be the mix. Hard to belive huh? LOL

As far as the 12th scale, its fairly cheap and I can get racing sooner with 12th. After a few weeks I can see for myself what kind of sedan I like and if its going to be nitro or not.


----------



## Gary

*Eric*



zxeric said:


> Well the carpet knife 3.1 and 3.2 have tweak springs instead of a T-plate and tweak screws which is supposed to hold its tweak better in the event of a crash. And a 1/12th scale that is out of tweak is not fun to drive.......... But pretty much most of the 1/12th scale cars use alot of AE parts. Most front ends are AE except maybe the CEFX and Trinity cars.


Now, I didnt know that. I dont like the idea of not having a T plate. That rules that car out. Originally I wanted to look at the Trinity cars but from I understand thay dont make them anymore. I had a SwitchBlade 12 and loved it. What is CEFX?


----------



## zxeric

PD2 said:


> AH! So the CRC T-Fource has the T-plate which does not hold its tweak that well - gotcha! So then is the AE RC12L4 a T-plate or tweak spring setup? How do you know the difference? Sorry for the ignorance but, to me, all 1/12 scale look alike right now.
> 
> Thanks for the education!
> PD2


The 12L4 is a T-plate car. The way you tell is how the rear pod is held on. The plate is in the shape of a T. I think the CRC 3.1/3.2 cars are the only ones that dont use a T-plate. T plates have been around for awhile and wouldnt be a bad choice. I was going to get one myself until my buddy did alittle research on them.


----------



## zxeric

Gary said:


> Now, I didnt know that. I dont like the idea of not having a T plate. That rules that car out. Originally I wanted to look at the Trinity cars but from I understand thay dont make them anymore. I had a SwitchBlade 12 and loved it. What is CEFX?


Here ya go Gary . CRC also has a T plate car which is still used by the team drivers.

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718851

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1312


----------



## Gary

I just found the CEFX car. Thats too much money. 400 bones is too much.


----------



## Gary

*Oh yea.*



zxeric said:


> Here ya go Gary . CRC also has a T plate car which is still used by the team drivers.
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718851
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1312


I like the second one. Its got bling allready and the price is nice.

*#1312 Team Red T-Fource 1/12th Kit. $225*

This is the new T-Fource full car kit from Team CRC. The T-Fource Team Red car comes complete with exotic racing tires, dual lowered aluminum rear pods, red aluminum parts, red dual damper tubes and CRC's unique adjustable battery position graphite straps. Yes, adjustable battery positions with NO tape. The batteries are secured with these unique straps. Mike McMahon used the T-Fource to WIN the 1/12th scale modified Triple Crown of Road Racing in 2003!


Race-winning performance.








The ONLY car kit complete with tires and wheels
New 0,5 + 10 degree Caster blocks and straight hinge pin
The best bearings in the business, build a diff with CRC bearings and see for yourself.
100% Pure graphite components, no fiberglass fillers.
"No tape" battery retention system. Secure battery mounting with quick pack changes.
Dual aluminum damper tubes. Super smooth with CRC's Tube Lube included.
Universal servo mounts, fits most any servo with NO chassis drilling.
Large "D" ring differentials. CRC brought "D" rings to 1/12th cars, and now we improve it. Smooth with less maintenance.
Dual aluminum lowered pod plates. Only CRC cars come with the money saving pods. Run your tires to the rim.
2003 Triple Crown Champion - Dayger in Stock, Calandra Jr. in Masters, McMahon in Modified. Domination


----------



## zxeric

CEFX is a brand owned by Josh Cyrul. He made his own car and its pretty expensive. Supposed to be a good car but alittle fragile in the front end.

http://www.cefx.net/products/kits/c12/

And heres another car that uses the rear tweak springs.

http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/cars/cars.html

And it looks the the Trinity Reflex is discountinued. Tower shows that they have some on order but trinity doesnt have em on the site.


----------



## Gary

I like the CRC the best I think.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary your right when it comes to crossing over between on-road an off-road, most are fast at one and not as fast in the other. But I think it might be easier to go from offroad to onroad, just have to adjust in keeping forward motion in onroad similar to stock racing. That and onroad you can not afford to wreck(well most of the time anyway).


----------



## Gary

I think your right Tol. Mongo once told me that running offroad helps your onroad skills, but running onroad doesnt help offroad skills.

Whats the best electric sedans going right now? Yokomo isnt doing as well as it used to do from what I hear. I really liked the MR4TC Pro. It never tweaked and the diffs were easy to work on.


----------



## Tol Thomas

right now I think the best are the Tamiya and the Xray, the TC4 is real good too, but there must be a reason why the other top brands are going back from shaft to belt(tamiya had the shaft car, HPI has a shaft but Hara runs the Hot Bodies Belt car, and yokomo had a shaft, now going back to or staying with only the belts, not to mention xray, coralli, and losi never did a shaft car). They just all seem to be a bit on the pricey side. I would look for a XXX-S, they should be fairly cheap because of the release of the JRXS, the reason I am going with it is the sealed drivetrain for outdoor racing(and my buddy has one he ios trading me with me for my revo, I am getting a chassis, tire truer, and his spare parts for my rolling chassis revo with engine and spare parts).


----------



## madf1man

XRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a fact,you get what you pay for and I,m almost ready to get another one.


----------



## Jason G

I amlooking to get the losi as well toll. I should be getting it in a couple of weeks


----------



## Tol Thomas

cool beans dude, lookslike there might be a competative class there after all, now all I need to do is save enough to get a nitro as well, so I can choose whether I run electric or nitro or both on the weekends.


----------



## zxeric

Tol Thomas said:


> cool beans dude, lookslike there might be a competative class there after all,QUOTE]
> 
> Theres no competition now??? I swear you people kill me........


----------



## Tol Thomas

we will see once I get back and get my car on the track, yall all expect me to be slow cause yall do not think I have any experience driving them. BRAHAHAHAHAH, yall have a hard leason soon to be learned.


----------



## zxeric

Dude *** is your problem. Nobody but you said anybody was slow. And you basically have said that theres no competition and that is going to take you and your buddies to do it......... LESSON or not........Its all about having a good time. So leave the smack talk at the house......


----------



## Ronnie Norris

in my opinion and mine alone.......TOL IS GONNA BE FAST! he is fast in whatever he races. So your"LEAVE THE SMACK TALK AT THE HOUSE," comment contradicts your own statement


----------



## zxeric

Leave the smack talk at the house because I dont care if I get beat...........


----------



## Tol Thomas

Eric, I am just going from what I have seen and what you have said. You said yourself you run a 12 turn to be able to make run time. I know for a fact I can make run time with an 8 turn. Do you really think that I will be slow? Even an average driver can out run a good driver when he has that much more motor in his vehicle. That is all, for now until I can get a motor from Trinity I will be running an 11 turn. 

And to the competition stand point, I know where me and my friends are in performance wise, we are all very close in speed, so the competition between us will be close, whether someone is lapping us or we are lapping someone else. You are just taking competion as being everyone else will not win instead of being a group at the same level of ability.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i dont either.......but, not talkin trash or anything, you did contradict yourself


----------



## zxeric

Ronnie Norris said:


> in my opinion and mine alone.......TOL IS GONNA BE FAST! he is fast in whatever he races. So your"LEAVE THE SMACK TALK AT THE HOUSE," comment contradicts your own statement


Seriously............Reread what wrote........I said LESSON or not (meaning if he gives me a lesson I dont care) because its all about having a good time. So leave the smack talk at the house. (again,because it doesnt matter if I lose .I just want to have a good time racing).............


----------



## Jason G

Great Here Is another threat with the begining of some more bull$hit. Tol didnt mean anything about it. He isnt talking **** and so this needs to end before it gets to bad.


----------



## Todd Manchester

It's like being at a daycare.


----------



## madf1man

Remember the good ole days with no internet and ya just got together with your friends at the track for a race.All this prerace talk on the net sometimes makes me wonder.


----------



## zxeric

madf1man said:


> Remember the good ole days with no internet and ya just got together with your friends at the track for a race.All this prerace talk on the net sometimes makes me wonder.


I agree with ya. Thats why Im just going to keep my opinions to my self from now on unless someone specificaly asks for it ! So see ya at the track!


----------



## Bigmax

*Here I sit here and read.*

Gotta Love it! I'll be at the OFFROAD track racing and Grinning when yall come back.:dance: :biggrin:


----------



## celticpride311

Wow. Controvercy overted. 

Prediction. The offroaders are gunna dominate. lol


----------



## Todd Manchester

I don't know about dominate but they will be in the mix, mainly because off-roaders highly out number the on-roaders. If on-road was bigger in Houston it would be completely different. The off-roaders that are making a switch will be fast, maybe not off the bat but in time. Not because there off-roaders, but more because they are good drivers and will do there homework to get there cars fast, same reason they were fast in off-road.


----------



## celticpride311

well said Todd.
BTW Todd. Track 21 on the 13th. You in?


----------



## Todd Manchester

Hell yeah, give me a call next week and remind me.


----------



## Gary

Just as this site starts looking up and we get some really good RC talk going, everybody starts arguing again. lol Im gonna talk RC if thats ok.. Sheese.

Tol I read a test review on the XRay today in RC car. Even though its not a molded chassis, I really like that car. The design is great. You dont have to have a "One Way". Its built in and you can turn it off and on. Very nice design. Straight forward no nonsence race car. The price is ok with me. I tell yall what. Lets skip the nitro cars and run electric. We all prefere electric. Eric and J-Dogg want to run electric. Whatta yall think about doing that? Lets give it a shot. I might reconsider the 12th scale and go straight to sedan.


----------



## PD2

I'd be more apt to run the Trinity Spec series on-road, if I was to run any TC on-road car right now. Just seems to keep with the theme of inexpensive and still fun. Just my $.02 on electric. As I have said before - I'm not looking to run on-road, but if an electric spec class popped up where a Trinity Spec series could run, then I may heavily consider it. That's all........

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary I am already going ot get the electric, but will soon get a nitro as well. Since a few of my good friends are getting nitro, I am going to join them as well, I will have both electric and nitro touring cars, just getting the electric must faster.


----------



## KevinLRC

Biff, go look at this track before you decide what class to run, it might give you a good idea of what you want to race. I wouldn't even consider 1/12th after looking at the track myself. That's not saying anything bad about 1/12th, you can ask Josh, before I actually saw the track in person that's what I planned on getting into. 

I'm also sorry my smack talk hit a nerve with some people, I won't make anymore comments about it on here.


----------



## celticpride311

That comes down to opinion. Cuz when you saw the 1/12 scale race at this years worlds you thought it was lame and I thought it was amazing to watch. Large open tracks I can see to be 1/12 scaler emitting. Thats just opinion though.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I personally am thinking of getting with all the electric touring guys and suggest we all agree to limit our motors to nothing below a 10 turn, and once a month we can run any turn. It will help us all keep the costs down some. But would require us all agreeing to it and sticking to it.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

that sounds good tol, but you yourself know that there si gonna be 1 person that disagrees........just my .02 cents


----------



## KevinLRC

brushless......


----------



## zxeric

Tol Thomas said:


> I personally am thinking of getting with all the electric touring guys and suggest we all agree to limit our motors to nothing below a 10 turn, and once a month we can run any turn. It will help us all keep the costs down some. But would require us all agreeing to it and sticking to it.


I think this is a great idea and I dont see anybody not wanting to have a motor limit.It was suggested this weekend by another guy to have a 12t limit. But im with you,10t should be the limit.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

thats a start. GREAT. now if everyone else agrees it would be awesome.........i kinda agree with kevin...brushless


----------



## celticpride311

John Orr said his brushless setup was equivalent to around a 9 turn. So its kinda hard to guage. I think brushless is where the electric scene is heading anyway though.


----------



## madf1man

Not only are they that fast but the throttle response is so smooth.You would be amazed at how it feels and is still fast.I run one in an 1/8 scale Kyosho F1 car and was tons faster than the 12triple I took out.Its to fast really.You guys go brushless and I,ll be getting the new Xray for sure


----------



## little*oak

The rules should probably be set by Mikes. You'll never get an agreement on here, and not everyone who runs even looks on this forum. At the moment all electric guys appear to be running rubber tires, but suddenly one guy will turn up and run foams, and then everyone will have too. I agree with a ten turn limit, and rubber tires. If Mikes could set these as the electric class rules then that's the way to do it. Brushless will come, and I'd be happy for a brushless class, but another $200 expense is a lot to pull out all at once, even though in the long run it will save money. Again, if we begin to get a real good electric turnout, then Mike's could look to start a brushless class.


----------



## KevinLRC

Why start a brushless class? I agree it would be good to have it separate at the nats but why water the racing down and separate it locally?


----------



## celticpride311

KevinLRC said:


> Why start a brushless class? I agree it would be good to have it separate at the nats but why water the racing down and separate it locally?


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Gary

I agree with the 10 turn motor limit. Ive never even owned more than a 12x2. At PerFormance the track was pretty small and more motor wasnt much help. At least for me. 

I also agree with Little Oak, whover he is, lol. Im not sold on the brushless sytems just yet. But yall know me. I really dont care what yall run. If Trey wants to run brushless and it makes the difference whether he races with us or not, I say let him run. But as LO said, its up to track managment. BTW, do the guys out there surf the web? Their more than welcome to post up here.


----------



## cjtamu

I'm all for the 10 turn limit 'cause the lowest wind I own is a 12 x 3, LOL. BTW Biff, I now have an electric TC. It's a Yok MR4TC WC replica. Trick car, a couple years old, but it'll be fine for me. I sent my GM to Horizon today, so should be up and running soon.


----------



## Gary

Chris, there aint a dang thing wrong with those old Yoks. Ron has a Pro for sale for $100. If I had the extra cash lying around Id get it. Good cars. 

Good. Another cool racer. Reinforces what I was thinking the last couple of days about starting out with electric. I can get a Nitro later when I have more cash. I still aint racing till it gets cooler though. Unless its at Treys. 

Sure am glad I kept my lathe. Everybody is welcome to use it. Its a very good one, old, but been in the family so to speak for many years. Sold my T-30 and PS though. Ill need a charger, decent servo, motors and a couple of packs, tires a few parts etc. Im set for speedo and radio. Pheww! 



All I need is money. LOL


----------



## cjtamu

No, Ron doesn't have a Pro for sale. It's a Yok MR4TC WC replica. But, he doesn't have it either b/c I bought it. Buwaaahahahaha! Man, you should see some of the seriously cool, seriously old skool RC stuff Capitan Ron has. A Cox Scorpion, NIB. A Blackfoot, an old AYK (I think?) with a chain drive. Neat stuff.


----------



## Gary

Lol :d


----------



## Jason G

I am going to order my TC next week. I dont care what the rules are I just want everyone to show up and race. I miss the old turnouts just like everyone else does. If we have to run on road to get it back then Im game.


----------



## Gary

*Right on!*



Jason G said:


> I am going to order my TC next week. I dont care what the rules are I just want everyone to show up and race. I miss the old turnouts just like everyone else does. If we have to run on road to get it back then Im game.


Thats why _"Your da Man!" :dance: _


----------



## Jason G

Did I tell you that I am going to win the 1/10th scale on-raod championships. I know this sounds crazy but I can read the future.

Tol- What car are you getting?

Everyone- who knows when they race at mikes.


----------



## zxeric

Racing starts at 10:30. 


And the Roar region 9 on road race is Oct.22-23 at the Hobbytown in San Antonio.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Jason I am getting a used XXX-S G+. I know the guy and it is great shape. Which car are you getting?

Gary check with Todd, he is selling his stuff and has good prices on it, it is in another thread here in this forum.


----------



## Jason G

what days do the7y race?

Tol- good thats what im getting.


----------



## Jason G

also whats the differnce between the xxxs and the jrxs


----------



## zxeric

Saturday. 

The JRXS is Losi's newest car and its ALOT different than the XXX-S. The JRXS is a two plate(upper/lower)C/F car with all of its major weight mounted down its center line,battery,motor and servo. Plus its a short arm car. Its also a 2 belt drivetrain. 

The XXX-S is a molded tub chassis with a single belt drivetrain. The battery is mounted on one side and all the other stuff is on the other side. Its a great car and still has alot of potential. I just put mine on the shelf after about a year with it.


----------



## Tol Thomas

the JRXS is their newest verion, and is a 2 belt everything down the center line (similar to how everything is placed in offroad vehicles), and the XXX-S is a single belt with battery on one side, everything else on the other. The JRXS has the diffs and belts and everything open, the XXXS is a completely sealed drivetrain, no diff or belt exposed.


----------



## KevinLRC

If I were buying a new Losi I would get the JRX-S. I think if I were to get an electric car I would get the Xray though.


----------



## Jason G

kevin are you getting a gas car?
I think ronnie said that he was going to get a gas as well


----------



## Tol Thomas

yea, Kevin is going to get a nitro, Ronnie said he was as well, I will be prolly at the same time as when Kevin gets his. I will be one of the few in our group that will have both electric and nitro.


----------



## Jason G

I cant get both
I guess I can wait to see what is more popular


----------



## Ronnie Norris

in my opinion....nitro will be bigger


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah, I'm planning on nitro but if all of my buds get electric I might just get one. I'm kind of like Jason on the whole thing.


----------



## cjtamu

Jason, did you keep your electric off-road stuff? THRC is trying to get electric going at the races, we had 14 or 15 this past weekend, some guys came in from Apex to race. First THRC race I've been to in awhile, it was fun, good turnout. I know Kevin and Tol have theirs, and Ronnie was there this weekend but he was skeered to run electric. They're going back to racing every other weekend. Point being if enough people will come race once a month you can still race with your friends AND run offroad.


----------



## Jason G

I still hvae it. I am going to continue to hang back and watch what happens.


----------



## KevinLRC

Mod buggy just isn't fun on those outdoor gas tracks to me.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Jason, so you know I did not run electric with them last weekend(wasn't even there) and will not again(did it once at Fastrak) run my electrics at tracks designed for nitro racing.


----------



## cjtamu

Tol, wasn't trying to make it sound like you were there.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I know, but incase someone misunderstood it, I figured I would let people know that. I am glad the electric offroad is making a showing at THRC events now. But again, till the tracks are better suited for one or the other, I will run nitro on the nitro tracks and electric on the electric tracks.


----------



## Jason G

I have done it before to. I dont like it just because the tracks arent as groomed as they should be. I know what everyone is going to say, "Its off-raod, deal with it" well I dont like breaking **** due to pot holes the size of a monster truck. Dont get me wrong I like gas racing now that I have learned more about it. I feel like changing to on-road just because it is different than on-road. 

I think that if I get into on-road it will respark that spark I had for R/C racing. If it doesnt I will most likely sell-out I find another hobby.


----------



## zxeric

*JasonG*

I have XXX-S G+ I'll let go for $120 . It comes with spares. Even has the stock chassis that hasnt been cut on. It has the black belt on it plus the spur adapter that allows you to use none Losi spurs ! Blue AE ti turnbuckles,blue C/F shock towers,battery brace,steering linkage.Plus it has two one-ways and all the stock parts that are c/f . I'll post more pictures tonight.


----------



## Gary

Jason have you ever run onroad before? Its not as lame as some guys might think. I fell in love with it the very first race. When I came back to racing I would of prefered to run onroad but there was only Lunatics and all my buds were running offroad. As far as electric or gas, Im taking a look and see aproach as well. Only becuse I dont have the cash to jump in right now. LOL But If I did, Id go electric anyway. If nitro is to be the big thing, Ill jump in later. Besides. If gives the guys an extra pit man to help out. Im a nice guy like that.


----------



## cjtamu

I tried nitro on-road for a bit and just couldn't get into it. The flat out speed was cool, but for reasons previously mentioned I didn't think it was worth the headache. If it's what you're going to run mostly it might be fun, but trying to mix in off-road gas and electric, etc. was too much. I'm hoping teh electric on-road will be a little simpler if I can run a class with rubber tires, no insane winds, etc. Spec class, whatever. I just want to have a little fun.


----------



## Gary

*Xray.*

Whats the country of origion for the X Ray? Swiss?


----------



## zxeric

Gary said:


> Whats the country of origion for the X Ray? Swiss?


I think the parts bags say made in Slovakia.


----------



## Gary

LMAO! Really? Thats pretty cool. The Slovakian Slayer! LOL


----------



## celticpride311

Gary said:


> LMAO! Really? Thats pretty cool. The Slovakian Slayer! LOL


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## celticpride311

I call it "the sledgehammer". lol


----------



## Gary

Soviet flag paint job. Hammer and sickle. That would be cool.


----------



## Tol Thomas

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/other/about_us.php Is a brief history of Xray.


----------



## KevinLRC

Will mod sedans be running the short track or full track?


----------



## Gary

Holland huh? I may have to go the Amsterdam. Just to check out the facility of course.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Kevin, the only thing changed for the elctrics over the nitro is at the end of the straight the electric turn there, which I do not think would hurt going around the sweeper ont he electric motors.


----------



## KevinLRC

Well I would want to run the whole track.


----------



## zxeric

Gary said:


> Holland huh? I may have to go the Amsterdam. Just to check out the facility of course.


But looking at my xray manual is says Slovakia.


----------



## Jason G

is anyone going to mikes this sat?


----------



## KevinLRC

I might stop by there on my way to Galveston, but I don't have anything to race.


----------



## Gary

Somebody take pictures.


----------



## Todd Manchester

I'm going out there for a few minutes to drop off some stuff to a guy.


----------



## zxeric

I have a feeling there wont be many nitro cars this weekend because of the SWCS race.


----------



## KevinLRC

I've decided to start out with electric to get used to onroad before getting into nitro. I actually want to see the different electric cars if there will be some out there.


----------



## Gary

Good!


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah after looking at all of them I think I'll go with the JRX-S.


----------



## Gary

Kevin with a Losi? LOL


----------



## KevinLRC

You won't ever see me with a Thunder Tiger/AE anymore after the current B4 I own. 

I've had Losis before anyway, had 3 of them.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Yea I would liek to see how well that cars runs myself as well. Seems like a very good car, I am just getting a great deal on a XXX-S that wasn't run but maybe 30 or 40 times total, and all of it on carpet.


----------



## Gary

Im just kidding Kev. The cool thing about 2CoolRacing is, we like everyone. 

If that is confusing. Talk to Tol. New plans in the works............... BRTish

Night!


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah I'm not kidding though. lol 

Speak for yourself on the liking everyone part. lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

yea it involves just having a lot of FUN. uuuuuuuuut oooooooooooooooooooo, I said the FUN WORD. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THE F WORD


----------



## celticpride311

I think Tols getting happy in his old age, lol


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol is always happy!!!!!!!! lmfaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gary

*Fun is the word!*

It will be slow in coming but we think we have some ideas for the future around here.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> It will be slow in coming but we think we have some ideas for the future around here.


OOOOOO!! Any hints? Come on! Gotta know!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Ok. Just a little hint.  If things go well in the future we are thinking of getting a little more organized and do stuff. Cool stuff. lol I dont wanna do into too much detail because there isnt any details as of yet. Talk to Chris. He prolly can guess where this is going.

Wait a minute. I guess I can go a little further. Everything hinges on how successfull Mikes will be and how it goes with us running onroad. I hear Mikes is a world class facility. Were going to have to get to know the managment there and see how they feel about this, but I would like to do more charity races like we did with the Biff Racing Team. I've allready talked to Matt Francis since he came out to both of them and he told me to set it up. To qoute Martha Stewart, "Thats a good thing". 

Right about now a few of the guys that have known me a long time are shaking their heads. LMAO! 

Now, back to racing. I sure hope that Mikes will be racing on Sundays and that some of yall will be too.


----------



## PD2

So does it have to be Mike's and on-road to hold a charity race? What about Mini Scale and off-road at K&M or any of the other tracks? Just wondering if you have tried/thought about the other venues.....

PD2


----------



## Gary

Being that this particular thread is about Mikes and touring cars, I didnt want to get into other alternatives right now. 

And yes. Both of the other two charity races were held at K&M. I think we had close to 150 entries.


----------



## Jason G

I think an on-road charity race would be cool


----------



## Gary

Shriners hospital for children again?


----------



## PD2

Either that or M.D. Anderson Children.

Only reason I was wondering is that I'm kind of staying away from on-road for right now, just to see how things go, and wanting to stick more to Mini Scale and Off-road.

Let us know!
PD2


----------



## KevinLRC

Go with the biggest racing class in Houston. I mean, if you want to raise the most money for the kids that would be the most logical type of race to put on.


----------



## PD2

True dat! But would you consider on-road racing in Houston larger than off-road? To me, being that we just got a track worthy of considering on-roading, most people are set for off-road.

Either way, it really doesn't matter as long as we would get the turn out and people to support it and donate to what is most important - reaching the lives of those most in need.

GIT R DUN!!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Maybe this idea deserves another thread? Who wants to take lead?


----------



## PD2

I'd say you - you seem to know more about hosting and forming charity events. GIT R DUN Biff!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Tol and Bigmax. 

Lyn is the one who pulled it all together.


----------



## KevinLRC

PD2, I was in no way talking about Mini-Zs or onroad, or the type of offroad that takes place at K&M most of the time. I was talking about 1/8th offroad.


----------



## PD2

That is fine. Got a GS Storm that is being rebuilt as I sit and type - mind the grease on the keyboard. HA!

Just was thinking of other venues and that is fine with me too. It's all good!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

A charity race would be cool period, on-road or off-road. PD you can borrow my spare Yok onroad car. I wish every race was a charity race. I race because I like to race. I get to do something I like to do with people I like and occasionally I get a really good drive in (kinda like my golf game, LOL) and that's enough for me. I couldn't care less about trophies, plaques, points, etc. What about a whole series of charity races? that would be cool and you wouldn't have to try to choose b/w as many worthy charities.


----------

